# What's that big black pipe thingy in my attic?



## New2HomeRepair (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello All,
As you can tell by my username, I'm new to this DIY house repair stuff.
Ok, there's my newbie question:

After 9 years of living in my newly built home I decided to check out the extra space in the "attic" space, above my garage. It's surprisingly clean and and even has electricity with a light bulb and everything...Who Knew?

So, I decided to store some of my stuff (plastic boxes with Holiday, stuff. Not humans or pets or anything that has to well...live) up there to make more room for other stuff I'm sure I don't need, but want to keep anyway. 
There's my dilemma:
WHAT is the big Black Pipe (~3-4 in diameter) running through the attic?
And IS IT DANGEROUS?
















There is this "RADON ALERT" thing (hopefully everyone can see the pics I downloaded) that really has me concerned.
I'm worried if we hit it with a box, the house is going to explode or fill the house with "radon" or something! lol

Thanks for any advice anyone can give me!
Have a great day.
PS: If the pics didn't download correctly, I'll try again (I'm as bad with computers as I am with home repair.  )


----------



## bmg97 (Nov 3, 2013)

It goes into the foundation floor and pulls the radon from the ground and out through the roof into the air. Hitting it will not do anything but disconnection will cause an issue.


----------



## New2HomeRepair (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply.
Now that we're not afraid of exploding ourselves and/or the neighborhood if we touch that pipe, we are thinking of putting a "floor" on top of the studs, so we can walk in it.
So now I'm off to the "how do you put a floor on top of attic studs so you can walk on it" thread! lol
Thanks again and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, you can lay sections of plywood in the attic across (perpendicular to) multiple joists (those stick things you can kneel on).  Use common sense  ...  DO NOT lay the plywood over wires which run on top of the stick things.  Pinching those wires is a bad thing.

It is best to use screws to attach the plywood.  Hammering could damage your ceiling underneath.  A battery powered dril-driver makes this an easy task.

Here is a good video primer:
http://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/how-to-build-a-raised-storage-area-in-your-attic/#tabs-1


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 4, 2013)

The problem is never laying plywood across a joist...but those are Trusses...which should never have additional weight installed across the 2 x4 bottom cord.
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 4, 2013)

Those look like 2x4 trusses spaced 24&#8221; OC. Putting a few strips on there for use during access would be ok, but if your plan is storage space not a good idea IMHO. If you want to do some work up there insulation might be a better idea.


----------



## Rockrz (Nov 5, 2013)

bmg97 said:


> It goes into the foundation floor and pulls the radon from the ground and out through the roof into the air. Hitting it will not do anything but disconnection will cause an issue.



What is "Radon" that needs to be pulled from the ground (like, from under the concrete foundation, or is this house pier and beam?) 

Wuz jus curious as to whassup wit dat


----------



## nealtw (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm with Bud on this one. Where is the insulation?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 5, 2013)

nealtw said:
			
		

> I'm with Bud on this one. Where is the insulation?



This is attic over a garage. Guess they don't need or want insulation.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 5, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> This is attic over a garage. Guess they don't need or want insulation.


 
That would explain that, thanks:beer:


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry I missed that as well. (garage) I feel these attic spaces were given access doors to service things like the Radon pump, wires etc. they didn&#8217;t lay any kind floor because in doing so the floor supporting structure wouldn&#8217;t be to code to carry the lightest loading rating. In other words it&#8217;s not a real attic. That being said it&#8217;s the homeowners option as to what he wants to do with the space. And if he is conservative with only using it for light things I&#8217;m sure it could store a few items. The problem is no one ever stops with a few light things. it&#8217;s amazing how weight adds up over time. A box of books here and there and pretty soon you have a problem. I&#8217;m as guilty as the next guy and my garage doesn&#8217;t have a celling and it&#8217;s a great place to store leftover wood and pipes and hang bikes from etc. 

I might use the space myself if I had it but would have a hard time recommending how to do it because there is always that risk. Chances are the OP doesn&#8217;t want to reinforce the area to make it load carrying.


----------



## GBR (Nov 6, 2013)

All about liability.... the trusses are designed/warranted to carry a finished textured ceiling load with maximum amount/load of insulation per square foot, not storage loads. In 2006, truss companies were designing open spaces between web/chord members to carry a given storage load, anytime before that are risky in liability; Footnotes- "b, g"; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2006f2/icod_irc_2006f2_3_sec001_par031.htm

Gary


----------



## New2HomeRepair (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone. Thanks for the great replies! Yes, it is an attic above a 3 car garage that has studs and a textured ceiling on the "bottom" (the part you can see while standing in the garage, not in the attic)
We want to use it to store Holiday decor, rakes/weed whacker, etc. in the winter.
The opening is only 28X30 so there's only so much we can get through the opening. 
But as one poster reminded me, several small boxes of books, etc. CAN indeed add up to a lot of weight if you add enough of them....good tip I'll keep in mind.
Thanks again.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2013)

28 x 30 is the code, big enough for a ladder and a man to go up there not big enough to carry stuff with you. From time to time we see HVAC units installed in the trusses. But the trusses under the unit is usually a little different than the rest of the trusses, so I think they are designed to carry the extra few hundred pounds. Call a local engineered truss company and see what they think of your plan.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 8, 2013)

Trusses are designed with a safety factor and also take into account things like snow loading and wind loading etc. Anything you put up there will just subtract from the safety factor. You may well have extra capacity no one can tell you that expect the designer of the truss or as Neil suggested someone local that designs a similar truss. 

If you want to rip a sheet of 3/8 plywood lengthwise and set a few light things in there to get them out of the way I don&#8217;t think they would be the straw that breaks the camel&#8217;s back. The small hatch is a reminder it&#8217;s not intended to be more than that. Common Sense is the main thing really.


----------

